
Interactive Photo Mode for Programming - Elmistrana
https://medium.com/@annakornakiewicz/interactive-photo-mode-for-programming-d3796940c96d
======
xupybd
How does this work? It's a visual programming language that uses photos to
represent python code?

~~~
Elmistrana
This is not exactly visual programming language. I would say rather mixed
language. Only some variables, statements and data structures have photo
representation. Still there are instructions with letters and numbers.

